# Verzweifelt am HUAWEI E169G Stick

## Blacky86

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin seit dieser Woche Gentoo-Nutzerin und bin atm kurz vorm Verzweifeln  :Crying or Very sad:  . Wie die Titel schon sagt habe ich den E169G UMTS Stick von HUAWEI und versuche ihn unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich hab schon folgendes ausprobiert:

http://www.edv-tipps.at/umts-per-umtsmon_software_linux_script_network_e220_E169G_anleitung_manual_edv-tipps_support_network.html

http://www.h-dawg.de/?p=248

Jeweils strikt nach Anleitung. Ich habe auch schon versucht das ganze mit knetworkmanager zum laufen zu bringen. aber nach einem update von dem spinnt der jetzt völlig und zeigt mir nicht mal mehr meine normale Internetverbindung per Netzwerkkabel an.

Das gemeine ist, ich hatte den UMTSmon schon mal am laufen. Da hat er dann aber keine ppp-Verbindung aufbauen können. Hab dann meinen Kernel noch mal bearbeitet und PPP festeinkompiliert. Ab dem Zeitpunkt hat UMTSmon meinen Stick zwar zuerst erkannt aber nach der Frage ob ich das "switchen" von dem Stick zulassen soll hat er das Gerät dann nicht mehr gefunden. Darauf hin habe ich versucht die zweite Anleitung umzusetzen. Auch das ging leider schief. Bzw es passierte gar nichts.

(Zur Frage ob der Stick angeschlossen war: Ja, er wars, er hat geblinkt, stand in lsusb und war gemountet (bzw ein mal war ers ein mal nicht, hat aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert))

Hier meine Systeminfos:

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7250_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Mar 2009 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apm avahi berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lame lm_sensors midi mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis x264 xine xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Ausgabe lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a111 Suyin Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

Liebe Grüße,

Tanja

----------

## R.Aven

Siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-744590.html

Und Symlink von net.lo auf net.ppp0 (Standarvorgabe) nicht vergessen. Anschließend sollte es dir möglich sein via "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" eine Verbindug aufzubauen.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich seit Urzeiten schon vorhatte eine Udev-Regel zu schreiben, welche mir automatisch die Verbindung beim Einstöpseln des Sticks aufbaut. Dumm nur, dass die jeweilgen /dev/ttyUSB* Einträge erst nach einer gewissen Zeit nach dem Einstecken erstellt werden.

Kennt sich evtl jemand hiermit aus? Also Initscript automatisch starten, wenn /dev/ttyUSB* erstellt wird?

----------

## Blacky86

Nach langen erfolglosen versuchen mit nahezu jeder utms software hab ich es jetzt endlich geschaft. Meine Rettung war nm-applet. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort. Auch wenn mich das leider nicht weiter gebraucht hat.

Gruß,

Tanja

----------

